# We could all be using our mods wrong



## CharlieSierra (18/6/17)

So according to the Asmodus website , mod device are only supposed to be use for decoration.
I know it's only to keep them from any liability, but who are they trying to fool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/6/17)

Bahahaha @CharlieSierra wat a ripper... Decorative!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

An industry that refuses to take responsibility for the safety of its products is an industry that isn't going to last long. Can you imagine Ford or Samsung trying to claim that the Kuga and Note 7 are "for decorative purposes only"?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Strontium (18/6/17)

Lmao, what a bunch of turds


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (18/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> View attachment 98457
> So according to the Asmodus website , mod device are only supposed to be use for decoration.
> I know it's only to keep them from any liability, but who are they trying to fool.


Are they serious here lol!


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/6/17)

Covering your ass from lawsuits 
Lvl - 220


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CharlieSierra (18/6/17)

RichJB said:


> An industry that refuses to take responsibility for the safety of its products is an industry that isn't going to last long. Can you imagine Ford or Samsung trying to claim that the Kuga and Note 7 are "for decorative purposes only"?


I think the risk of user error in a mod with regards to batteries which they have no control over made them issue this statement.


----------



## Rafique (18/6/17)

Right no more asmodus products for me. I will use them as intended table decoration. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (18/6/17)

Rafique said:


> Right no more asmodus products for me. I will use them as intended table decoration. Lol



Its just like the brown lg batteries that states that it is not intended for e cig use


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

CharlieSierra said:


> I think the risk of user error in a mod with regards to batteries which they have no control over made them issue this statement.



Then they need to take "user error" out of the equation as far as is possible. Have they done that? Is it now impossible to pair a hybrid mech mod with an atty that doesn't have a protruding 510 pin, for example? 

Big tobacco understand how regulation works, they have been dealing with it for the past fifty years. So they have gone for closed systems where the user has very little control and can't crank it up to 300W even if he wanted to. They have encased their batteries in thick rigid vinyl coatings that won't fray and tear, greatly reducing the risk of a dead short. They provide coils rather than allowing the user to make them, eliminating the risk that some n00b builds a 0.05Ω coil because he doesn't know any better.

We are in the nanny state era now where governments protect citizens from everything. Just look at the uproar in the UK currently over this flat block in London that burned down, with demands from all quarters that the govt must now clamp down, inspect every single building in the country and pass new regulations which ensure that no building can ever burn down. It's going to cost billions for building owners to upgrade. But society views that as preferable to more catastrophic fires.

There is not even the slightest chance that vaping in its current open-system form will be allowed to continue. Even the pro-vaping Congressional representatives in the US are saying that mechs must be banned. Vaping has been allowed to get away with it until now because it's a new thing and the wheels of regulation turn slowly. But once the regs start to bite, every single manufacturer will need to comply with stringent safety regulations and have public liability cover in place. That is currently unaffordable for small companies so they will go by the wayside. Ford can survive the Kuga scandal and Samsung can survive the Note 7 scandal because these are enormous companies that have the legal resources and public liability cover to deal with crises. Vaping companies don't. It is an inevitability of capitalism that they will be consumed in due course by multinational giants. Capitalism, particularly with regard to products that have health & safety implications, is unfortunately the domain of giant conglomerates. The little guy just doesn't have the resources to offer redress to customers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rafique (18/6/17)

I understand why lg would state that because the batteries explode not the mod but asmodus is just down right stupid saying that. Decorative, like I'd pay 4500 for a stabilised wood mod that has no purpose


----------



## RichJB (18/6/17)

Rafique said:


> I understand why lg would state that because the batteries explode not the mod but asmodus is just down right stupid saying that. Decorative, like I'd pay 4500 for a stabilised wood mod that has no purpose



It doesn't even offer any legal protection. If disclaimers offered legal protection, home invaders could wear T-shirts saying "Warning, not responsible for death or injuries to homeowners who resist". Tobacco companies could just print "Use at own risk, not responsible for health harms arising from use of this product" on cig packs. As we saw with the master settlement, big tobacco was very much responsible for the harmful effects of their products.


----------



## The_Ice (18/6/17)

I would like to propose that we, vapers, buy an island....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (18/6/17)

The_Ice said:


> I would like to propose that we, vapers, buy an island....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (19/6/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> Are they serious here lol!


The epitome of bull shit!But they have no trouble taking our cash for all these "decorations" they sell us eh?


----------



## kev mac (19/6/17)

craigb said:


> View attachment 98490


Count me in.


----------



## kev mac (19/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Then they need to take "user error" out of the equation as far as is possible. Have they done that? Is it now impossible to pair a hybrid mech mod with an atty that doesn't have a protruding 510 pin, for example?
> 
> Big tobacco understand how regulation works, they have been dealing with it for the past fifty years. So they have gone for closed systems where the user has very little control and can't crank it up to 300W even if he wanted to. They have encased their batteries in thick rigid vinyl coatings that won't fray and tear, greatly reducing the risk of a dead short. They provide coils rather than allowing the user to make them, eliminating the risk that some n00b builds a 0.05Ω coil because he doesn't know any better.
> 
> ...


Astutely said @RichJB ,so true unfortunately and it makes me mad as hell.My correspondence with my reps here in the States mostly has been a lesson in futility as most are uninformed, on the take or don't care cause vapors only represent a small segment of possible voters.As the song goes "the names change but the story's the same".


----------



## Hardtail1969 (29/6/17)

The nanny state a logical conclusion to the liberal left political views and demands.

They are still trying to get guns away from us, and now vaping.

Remember: Karl Mark was also left on the political spectrum, so was Hitler and Lenin, Stalin, Mao etc.

They all knew what was good for the people! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> The nanny state a logical conclusion to the liberal left political views and demands.
> 
> They are still trying to get guns away from us, and now vaping.
> 
> ...


Sorry what? Are you sure that's what you intended to say? Or what you intended the words used to mean?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/17)




----------

